# You with all those curves and me without brakes.



## Mr.MojoRisin'

A popular pick up line in North America is "you with all those curves and me without brakes".  I was wondering how one would say this in the Philippines.  Here's my best guess:  *Ikaw na sexy at ako na walang preno*.  Please let me know how I can improve this phrase so that it makes more sense.  Thank you for your attention to this matter & I look forward to your response.


----------



## Lovestotravel

Mr.MojoRisin' said:


> A popular pick up line in North America is "you with all those curves and me without brakes".  I was wondering how one would say this in the Philippines.  Here's my best guess:  *Ikaw na sexy at ako na walang preno*.  Please let me know how I can improve this phrase so that it makes more sense.  Thank you for your attention to this matter & I look forward to your response.



I am not sure what "without brakes" meant so it's difficult to confirm if it has any equivalent pick up line or expression. It's the first time I heard it.


----------



## DotterKat

Mr.MojoRisin' said:


> A popular pick up line in North America is "you with all those curves and me without brakes".  I was wondering how one would say this in the Philippines.  Here's my best guess:  *Ikaw na sexy at ako na walang preno*.  Please let me know how I can improve this phrase so that it makes more sense.  Thank you for your attention to this matter & I look forward to your response.


Your translation is a good equivalent of the original English text. My only addition is that instead of *preno* you could try _*walang katigil-tigil*_ (unstoppable). 
Sexy is a widely accepted borrowed word though maalindog would be the actual Tagalog translation for it.  Maalindog is rarely used in everyday speech and most would use maganda as the equivalent though that does not imply the carnal sensuality of either sexy or maalindog.


----------

